# Living on a SailBoat in Montreal, It's Possible?



## beto29 (Mar 26, 2011)

For a few months now I have wondered if this is possible?, if there are people already living on boats here in this city?, if there are..how do they do in winter? I am seriously thinking about it.. but I have many questions as I have never have a boat before..


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

beto29,

TimR from sailboatowners.com does it in my swamping grounds, Portland, Maine. Drop him a line. I'm sure he'd share his experiences with you.


----------



## soyuz (Oct 25, 2010)

maybe its possible but you need to be hardcore to do that. i live in the gaspe peninsula and winter here is realy harsh. i now its not that bad in montreal weather wise but still lots of minus 20.also i dont think boats are insulated enought to keep warm in the winter and last i heard its realy hard to find a slip in montreal maybe oka or the surrouding have available slip to rent but again never saw one open in winter.

i have wonder the same thing myself to live aboard all year long but i dont think its possible. i wish.......


----------



## IronSpinnaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Anything is possible. I have Lived in an RV in Vermont in the winter, similar weather as what montreal would have. An RV is cold even running the heat all the time and very expensive to keep the heater going. I expect a sailboat would be the same.

I would also be concerned about the hazards that Ice would present.


----------



## soyuz (Oct 25, 2010)

Everything is possible but to live aboard in winter in quebec province is realy hard.
First where to put the boat ?
and the heat would be a problem, maybe if a guy use propane ? i think the only way to do it is live on your sailboat while its on a trailer or on a ber* so that would be hardcore 
And dont forget to tarp it good.


----------

